# Kind of a Personal Question



## Imagine (May 31, 2006)

Feel free to ignore it. How much do you medics get paid annually, because its something I would really enjoy doing as a profession, if there's enough money to be made...


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 31, 2006)

If you have to question if there is enough money in it ... then there is not. 

Medics make very little in comparrision to other professions. It varies from region to region, but usually it is safe to say lower to middle income, dependent on service, location and experience....I suggest to look at JEMS annual EMS salary. It is not scientific but will give you a approximation. I know of Flight Paramedics making $9oo-12.00 an hour and having to have at least 5 yrs experience with all the titles and training certs...

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2006)

Not Enough---

Around here, decent medics start at $18... EMT's - if you have experience, $12 or so.


----------



## emt4life (May 31, 2006)

I started out making 13.52/hr as a brand new medic just out of school, i also make less than some of the other people due in bigger cities because of where I work.  We also get a raise every year, so that has gone up.  But in average in a big city they make $15-16/hr, just starting out.  The more 911 experience you have the more you make.


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2006)

It also, of course, depends on the cost of living in your area... there are areas where $10 an hour is "very good pay" for medics, with EMT's making minimum wage.


----------



## Imagine (May 31, 2006)

Alright. Thanks guys. 

EMT Bs here make around 12/hour which probably means medics are close to 20.

It makes me sick how people saving lives make significantly less than some dumbass bouncing a ball.

But, I've always said that money isn't that important. I really enjoy ems, so I"m not ruling it out.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 31, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Not Enough---
> 
> .


 

Zactly....


----------



## MMiz (May 31, 2006)

Around here, for a private service, medics can start at around $12.  After a year the county declares them a "Senior Medic" and they make up to $17 an hour.  Paramedics who work on the QRVs or in the Tahoes make a couple dollars less an hour, because they don't have to transport and do all that jazz.

We're one of the higher paying places in the one of the richest counties in America.  It's absurd really.


----------



## HorseHauler (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been doing some research around here also but for full time fire-medic. Department im doing my medic ride time at starts out at 36k and tops out in 5 years at 53k, with shift capt making near 63k.
however i just checked another dept today and for the same fire-medic they start out around 46k and have a 6 step process and top out at 73k. and this is in Ohio...

There is money in the career... if you don't have your 240 fire then you best be thinking hard about getting it.  where else can you work 8-10 days a week full time and still be able to have a 2nd full time job if wanted?


----------



## Firechic (Jun 1, 2006)

Firefighter/paramedics in my department start out at $47K and top out at $62K. There are also incentive pays and OT that can increase your salary to well over the 62K. 
Shift Captains start at $65K and top out at $72K.
My department is in Texas. I agree with horsehauler, working 8-10 days/ month is not a bad deal!


----------



## JJR512 (Jun 5, 2006)

Anne Arundel County, MD, firefighters start at $32k/yr. Paramedics start at $35k.

Flight Paramedics with the MD State Police start at $42k. MDSP Flight Paramedics are State Police officers, and their salary is always $7k higher than what they would be getting if they were regular road troopers (road troopers start at $35k), which is itself determined on a scale depending on years on the force and rank.


----------



## The Gor (Jun 5, 2006)

Over here we have 9 levels on a pay scale, starting out at 26,307 euro (33,951 USD)a year on scale one and after 11 years you reach leading service increment, which pays 34,294 euro (44,217 USD) a year.
 When you add shift allowances, it works out as follows, 

Scale one  758:69 US dollars a week
LSI           989:36 US dollars a week
                                              give or take a few bucks, however we have quite a bit of over time available to us and most people can sometines double their weekly wage if they want to work on.

on scale one overtime pays 19:97 USD an hour
on LSI                             25:88 USD an hour

over time is paid at time and a half on a rostered day on
on your day off if you work it's double time
and all hours overtime worked between 12midnight and 8am is double time.


----------



## startraveler649 (Jun 6, 2006)

The paramedics who work for me start out at around $45.6K per year not including overtime and mileage.  Our overseas guys start out around $60K on up depending on country.

Hourly pay can be misleading as someone said due to cost of living.


----------



## Rescue78 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sure everyone has to eat and feed their families and put roofs over our heads,but I dont know about anyone else,but i'm not getting into this for the money. I'm getting into this for the love of it.


----------



## Jon (Jun 6, 2006)

Startraveler - do you work for Acadian?

I don't think We've had someone from Acadian around here before.


----------



## startraveler649 (Jun 6, 2006)

Good god no.  LOL   Did my time there and was released on parole.  I am the ops manager for an offshore medical company.  We compete directly with Acadian in the offshore market. 

Worked there from 86-91. then from 93 to 94 when they bought the company I had went to.  After 94 left and never looked back.

Much prefer the industrial side.  Plus, this company is very employee friendly, something you do not see with large Louisiana private ambulance services.  :glare:


----------



## Jon (Jun 6, 2006)

I dunno - acadian was "supposed to be" very good.

As for the industrial side - I work comercial QRS.. so I know the feeling, to a point.

It would be fun to go work on an oil rig... and the pay would be better!


----------



## startraveler649 (Jun 7, 2006)

if you can handle being on the rig for 14 days, it is not a bad job. Definitely not hard, usually an easy going crew, get more training, pay is good.

Worse ways to make money I guess.  I worked out there for about 3 years before going into the office.  I didn't mind it.  Beats going out in the rain at 2 AM to pull a drunk out of a ditch.


----------



## Raf (Jun 7, 2006)

Around here youd don't get paid much, but the benefits are worth going into the career. It's possible to get a job over here with Boston EMS, which is a municipal company.

Also a lot of ambulance charters around here provide their employees and family with free health insurance, and really cheap or free dental; among other benefits. If you ever have a medical problem in the family, you'll be all set if you work in this field.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 29, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> Around here youd don't get paid much, but the benefits are worth going into the career. It's possible to get a job over here with Boston EMS, which is a municipal company.
> 
> Also a lot of ambulance charters around here provide their employees and family with free health insurance, and really cheap or free dental; among other benefits. If you ever have a medical problem in the family, you'll be all set if you work in this field.



I live in the boston area, I'm interested to know how much Boston EMS pays, because I'm seriously considering this as my lifes work, and at this point, I've done a lot of number crunching. I know that it varies alot from region to region, so I"m just wondering what MA medics start out at in cities...


Also, how hard is it to get a job once out of school?


----------



## CookieMonster (Aug 3, 2006)

i live in northern california and top pay for emt's is aour 42k and 65 for paramedics.

a friend told me that Reach pays there emt's 17/hr so thats pretty good.

ive also heard that fire/medics make close to 100k a yr.

but maybe i heard wrong.:wacko:


----------



## SwissEMT (Aug 9, 2006)

Imagine said:
			
		

> I live in the boston area, I'm interested to know how much Boston EMS pays, because I'm seriously considering this as my lifes work, and at this point, I've done a lot of number crunching. I know that it varies alot from region to region, so I"m just wondering what MA medics start out at in cities...
> 
> 
> Also, how hard is it to get a job once out of school?




Boston EMS is the most selective EMS service, nationally.
Once you are hired as an EMT for example, you have to go through their Recruit Training Acad. which is 24 weeks long. Once you've gone through their school you're placed on probation status until you have worked for a period of time as determined by your FTO.

Same thing for Paramedics.


----------



## medic5204 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Austin recruiting*

Austin EMS is almost always hiring, most medics are making 60K pretty easily. We have had rough spots but with our new schedule conversion, I think the job has become much easier. We now have 12 hour options as well as 24's and quite a few "hybrid" schedules. The work week is only 48 hours, so we have lots of time off. The folks who came from Boston, Alaska, Oregon, or Washington to complete their ride outs can probably give you a better outside impression but I have been quite happy here. 

Call 1-888-448-2367.

http://www.atcems.org/Careers/careerQuestions.cfm


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 12, 2006)

at my private service here we make $11.50 for EMTs and $14 for medics. at my county 911 service it is 8$ for EMTs and 9$ for medics


----------



## ffmedic (Aug 12, 2006)

I feel pretty good up here in Washington. As senior medic, seniority gets me approx 80k a year on approx 46.5 hour work week. I wish I had some of the California retirement percentage though. 

We have been blessed with a great medical director and a unique area to work in. I have been able to raise a family and have a good life helping others to have one too. No matter where you live I have a hard time thinking you can make a comfortable life for a family on $9 hour as a medic. Burn out rate is too high and then what do you do? I was treated well enough and have enough time off to manage to make it well past the national average. 

But money isn't all there is. We do have a very liberal "trade" policy. Basically if I can trade with one of the other medics and pay him/her back later I can pretty much take off when I please. With a few exceptions, if the seat is filled with a qualified body, they don't care what you do. Just don't screw the system, keep it between the guys, and your fine. This is worth at least an extra $10 an hour beleive me.


----------



## SwissEMT (Aug 12, 2006)

FF, sounds like you've got it made!

Any experience with Medic One of Seattle?


----------



## ffmedic (Aug 13, 2006)

I wouldn’t say got it made. I am 27 years senior. It took all 27 years to get there. Sort of like the band that hits it big seemingly over night when they really have been playing the dives for a long time and living in a bus. J

I am north of Seattle. They trained our first group of medics 33 years ago. I believe there is a sort of rivalry between my med director and theirs. At least there was. You know two very strong personalities with egos to match. Truthfully both systems probably needed guys like this to even get off the ground.  My experience with them is limited to the stories I heard from the original guys. They really told of strong professional medics back when the world hardly knew what one was. I think they are better paid than I am based on union comparables and I think they have a 40 hour work week, not sure. Even with my years I am almost afraid to ride with them because of their legend.  (not) J

On the serious side we all do different things based on our locations. I think Seattle has a pretty healthy (pun) knife and gun club. We on the other hand don’t get many shootings beyond suicides ( oooo but that dude with the 357 hole in him from the county cop was nasty). We have a very large retirement community so I get many more seniors who screwed up 50-60 years of their life and suddenly find it wasn’t such a good idea.  Though like I said I do have I-5 as my territory and that provides my daily dose of trauma to keep me sane. :} (evil grin)


----------



## Puahala (Aug 16, 2006)

Firechic said:
			
		

> Firefighter/paramedics in my department start out at $47K and top out at $62K. There are also incentive pays and OT that can increase your salary to well over the 62K.
> Shift Captains start at $65K and top out at $72K.
> My department is in Texas. I agree with horsehauler, working 8-10 days/ month is not a bad deal!




The one thing about that though is in EMS you are always open to working another job in EMS if your time permits.  I work, right now, for a ambulance company with 16 hours days two days a week that leaves me with 5 days left to work another EMS job.  So if you are asking if there is money to be made in the profession yes there is if you play the cards right and have the time of course.


----------



## Colorado Medic (Sep 30, 2006)

Here in Colorado if you work for a private service you make alot less. As if you work for a Fire based EMS dept. Fire Base you can Avg for a Fire Medic from 47k-70k and for private ambulance service you can avg from 30k-49k depending if you are with a county service as well. THIS IS STATE WIDE


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2006)

Colorado Medic said:


> Here in Colorado if you work for a private service you make alot less. As if you work for a Fire based EMS dept. Fire Base you can Avg for a Fire Medic from 47k-70k and for private ambulance service you can avg from 30k-49k depending if you are with a county service as well. THIS IS STATE WIDE


Welcome to the forum!

I tried getting a job in Aurora, CO.  Too bad it didn't work out.

I hope you stick around and continue to post!


----------



## Colorado Medic (Sep 30, 2006)

MMiz said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I tried getting a job in Aurora, CO.  Too bad it didn't work out.
> 
> ...


----------



## eggshen (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard DG pays pretty well.

Egg


----------



## Colorado Medic (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah DG pays geat. But you work 4-10's and run an avg of 8-9 calls every shift. It's a very busy system.


----------



## smalltownemt (Oct 16, 2006)

I was just curious where you live?


----------



## Griffin (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah lets see -- this county is about 10.50/hr starting EMT, and 12.50 for medic.

At least that's what it was like when I started about 3 years ago.  

No extra $$ for certs or keeping your NR up to date.  

And yeah, in this area I still know of some EMT's that make minimum wage and medics getting paid 10/hr or less.

Ah this is all in West TN, BTW.

It's ok, but I don't consider myself paid anymore until I hit OT.  Averaging 60-65 paid hours a week not counting sleeping there.   It's normal practice around here to pay only 16 hours out of a 24 hour shift.  Clock out at 11, sleep there, and don't clock in unless you're making a call.


----------



## Colorado Medic (Oct 28, 2006)

where in colorado are you


----------

